# Little Jack swallowed an ear plug!



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Jack, 13 weeks, got a hold of an ear plug (the foam kind) and I tried to get it out of his mouth and he swallowed it. How serious is this? Will he pass it or what?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've had adults swallow an earplug and usually they will throw it up. Not sure about a puppy though, - i would call the vet. 

What is it about ear plugs that these dogs love so much??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would contact your vet now for instructions...


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We have had the missing ear plug walk of shame at our house. 

That walk begins in the backyard!

Need I say more! :HistericalSmiley: 


Seriously, my dogs have passed them just fine but on a smaller dog I would be concerned.

I would say if you do not see them in her stool in two days I would go to the vet.

Happy hunting!


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks!


We're scheduled to go to the vet on Thursday for his 13 wk shots.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope this is not a serious thing. I will keep him in my prayers that he leaves you a special surprise for you in the morning. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I just caught Maggie Bella with an ear plug just this afternoon. fortunately I was able to snatch it out of her little mouth. They must like the taste :wacko1:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Jeter has done this a couple of times..One time he pooped it out :yucky: The other time he threw it up.....


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

UPDATE:

I found the ear plug this morning. Let's say it's not usable anymore! He pooped it right out! It was 6am and I was sleepy. I had to do a double take.


Whew! That was a close one!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Little Jack passed the ear plug. 

Now, for an ear plug question - I'm just curious - why do some many have ear plugs in their homes? What do y'all use them for? 

Linda


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor little jack .. :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 22 2009, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711386


> I'm so glad to hear that Little Jack passed the ear plug.
> 
> Now, for an ear plug question - I'm just curious - why do some many have ear plugs in their homes? What do y'all use them for?
> 
> Linda[/B]


I would say snoring husbands, noisy households. I also think they're addicting. Once you adapt to that "plugged up" feeling of silence, you enjoy the quiet and wind up reaching for them nightly.

Winnie also discovered the "chewy facination" of foam and has 'pooped' them out a couple of times as well. I since learned she must have been finding them under the bed where they rolled to the floor btw the headboard and mattress.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad that it passed!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 22 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711386


> I'm so glad to hear that Little Jack passed the ear plug.
> 
> Now, for an ear plug question - I'm just curious - why do some many have ear plugs in their homes? What do y'all use them for?
> 
> Linda[/B]



I have a loud snoring husband!!!


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

That scared me. I had a horrible experience with an ear plug. My mother's dog once swollowed an ear plug, unknowingly, and she became sick. We rushed her to the vet and she did not make it through the night. The vet wanted to cut and see what the problem was and sure enough, there was an ear plug! We were so upset that we didn't know to think of that. Anyway that was years ago and to this day I panic when I hear of this. I am SOOO glad the plug was passed but please, any of you who use them......BE CAREFUL. It can block their intentines and gangreen will set up before you realize it.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 22 2009, 06:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711386


> I'm so glad to hear that Little Jack passed the ear plug.
> 
> Now, for an ear plug question - I'm just curious - why do some many have ear plugs in their homes? What do y'all use them for?
> 
> Linda[/B]


I was wondering that myself!  I can't stand not being able to hear completely. The boyfriend gets poked when he starts to snore! By poked I mean, slapped


----------

